# [OT] giro di vite ai p2p

## .:chrome:.

chiedo scusa agli utenti del forum a cui questo post apparirà OT

personalmente credo che ci possa stare, perché mi pare che qui la tendenza non sia quella di parlare solo di gentoo, ma del software libero (e delle libertà degli utenti in generale).

vengo al dunque...

questa mattina un mio amico mi ha detto che il computer di suo cugino è stato sequestarto dalla GdF perché scaricava musica, film e software...

detta così non sembrerebbe una gran notizia, ma a pensarci bene... insomma, si sono messi a prendere anche i pesci piccoli adesso? la cosa mi ha turbato parecchio... chi non ha mai scaricato niente? mi sembra che la situazione stia davvero precipitando  :Sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> questa mattina un mio amico mi ha detto che il computer di suo cugino 

 

mmm...mio cuggino mio cuggino...mi sa molto di una nuova leggenda metropolitana...hai qualche fonte più certa...Non penso che la GdF si scomodi per uno dei milioni di utenti che utilizza la propria connessione per scaricare materiale legale  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

non è che questo suo cugino vendeva il software o musica che scaricava?

Cmq conosco un casino tra g.d.f poliziotti e carabinieri che scaricano musica film e programmi (sempre per uso personale) ma in quantità industriale...  e sul "mattino" un paio di anni fà lessi che ci sono, tra gli indagati di tutt'italia che scaricano materiale illegale, oltre 2000 carabinieri... 

Non credo ci sia da allarmarsi tanto...

A meno che non sia veramente una legenda metropolitana come detto su...

P.s. io cambierei il titolo del 3ed con un punto esclamativo finale...

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. lo conosco

scaricava e basta. magari scaricava tanto, ma scaricava e basta

----------

## codadilupo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> sul "mattino" un paio di anni fà lessi che ci sono, tra gli indagati di tutt'italia che scaricano materiale illegale, oltre 2000 carabinieri...

 

il che é quanto meno ovvio: come li trovo, quelli che scaricano, se non mi metto anche io in rete ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non credo ci sia da allarmarsi tanto...

 

io mi allarmo ogni volta che qualcuno mi dice cosa devo/posso fare. A pensarci bene hai ragione: non c'e' d'allarmarsi, che é sempre una patch messa dopo, ma da vivere all'erta, che é un modo di prevenire i problemi.

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

che protocollo usava?

visto il tipo di intervento mi viene il dubbio: non è che ha scaricato/sharato qualcoso di un po' troppo illegale, qualcosa che fosse oltre la semplice violazione del copyright?

----------

## Cazzantonio

dovremmo iniziare a valutare progetti come gnunet e freenet... sono entrambi in portage  :Wink: 

magari se uno inizia poi scrive anche un bel howto  :Very Happy: 

Non penso che il fenomeno p2p sia contrastabile più di quanto sia contrastabile lo spaccio di mariuana... (che ad occhio è croce va parecchio più di moda del p2p e anche da parecchio più tempo... e sì che lì la legge è proibizionista di nulla!)

Certo magari non è più rose e fiori scaricare dalla rete... ma se usi un minimo di accortezza e prendi delle precauzioni minime non ci saranno mai problemi...

E il fatto che arrestino qualche sfortunata vittima sacrificare è semplicemente un dato statistico, ma è proprio la statistica a dirci che rischiamo molto di più ad uscire con l'auto il sabato sera che a scaricare a manetta dalla rete...

Forse il mio punto di vista è eccessivamente fiducioso visto che faccio un uso decisamente modesto del p2p (mi sta fatica scaricare la musica... preferisco prenderla dagli amici  :Wink:  idem per i film...). Comunque ancora vedo solo tante chiacchere, molte minaccie e pochi ostacoli seri

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> che protocollo usava?
> 
> visto il tipo di intervento mi viene il dubbio: non è che ha scaricato/sharato qualcoso di un po' troppo illegale, qualcosa che fosse oltre la semplice violazione del copyright?

 

è quello che ho pensato anche io. domani se lo vedo indago... io intanto ho ucciso amule

magari sarò il solito allarmista... però sta cosa mi ha urtato un bel po'

----------

## Tiro

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   che protocollo usava?
> 
> visto il tipo di intervento mi viene il dubbio: non è che ha scaricato/sharato qualcoso di un po' troppo illegale, qualcosa che fosse oltre la semplice violazione del copyright? 
> 
> è quello che ho pensato anche io. domani se lo vedo indago... io intanto ho ucciso amule
> ...

 

sarebbe da "insensibili" il contrario...ad ogni modo sarebbe costruttivo sapere anche le modalità del sequestro. Per i posteri, sapere se si limitano a sequestrare il primo pc che vedono o se ti rivoltano la casa/camera come un calzino. A casa mia ad esempio c'è un vecchio pc in primo piano che non funziona e mi sono sempre chiesto se posso vendergli quello come "pietra dello scandalo" sganciandoli con poco...

Al tempo in cui era uscita l'ultima legge mi ero veramente allarmato. Avevo pensato ad un file server wi-fi fuori dalla mia abitazione ma poi non ho mai realizzato nulla di tutto ciò per pigrizia, peccando con la classica frase "su milioni di persone proprio da me devono venire!"

----------

## silian87

Io mi immagino come nei film gli SWAT che entrano in casa: "Fermo Fermo!!! alzati!" E poi manette e manganellate...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Effettivamente la fobia ce l'ho anche io un po'... cmq scarico molto poco... quindi dovrei stare tranquillo.

Sarebbe lolloso farsi beccare, ti prendono, poi ti arrestano, dopo analisi si accorgono che hai roba GPL e non ti possono fare niente, ed incassi anche i soldi dei danni morali, oltre a diventare famoso  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> dovremmo iniziare a valutare progetti come gnunet e freenet... sono entrambi in portage 
> 
> magari se uno inizia poi scrive anche un bel howto  

 

Beh quei progetti nascono con finalitá decisamente differenti dal p2p e non so se sarebbero in grado di supportare/sopportare un uso massiccio del protocollo con tali finalitá.

Per motivazioni di libertá di pensiero invece valutali pure...

 *Quote:*   

> Non penso che il fenomeno p2p sia contrastabile più di quanto sia contrastabile lo spaccio di mariuana... (che ad occhio è croce va parecchio più di moda del p2p e anche da parecchio più tempo... e sì che lì la legge è proibizionista di nulla!)
> 
> Certo magari non è più rose e fiori scaricare dalla rete... ma se usi un minimo di accortezza e prendi delle precauzioni minime non ci saranno mai problemi...
> 
> E il fatto che arrestino qualche sfortunata vittima sacrificare è semplicemente un dato statistico, ma è proprio la statistica a dirci che rischiamo molto di più ad uscire con l'auto il sabato sera che a scaricare a manetta dalla rete...

 

Per quello che so le persone che vengono "prese di mira" sono quelle che condividono le quantitá maggiori di materiale. La legge urbani non criminalizza chi usa il p2p per scaricare ma lo fa con chi condivide e ospota gli archivi scaricabili. Va da se che con i vari equini e parecchi sw recenti le due cose non sono separabili.

Ovviamente lo scambio di materiale pedopornografico fa caso a se e non é piú solo un problema di p2p e, non é comunque da escludere che la sfiga che il tuo numero di telefono sia nell'agendina sbagliata é sempre possibile, come era capitato ad un mio amico un 5/6 anni fa...

----------

## khris81

mio padre è finanziere e se scarico io vuol dire che potete fare sonni tranquilli, nn è propiamente compito della finanza fare di queste cose xò anche a loro tocca a volte sequestrare pc e materiale vario, ma cmq la fanno solo ed escusivamente a persone che hanno un commercio illegale lageto al p2p, di sicuro nn si scomoda la finanza o la polizia postale x un utente che scarica da amule, x un semplice motivo i costi sarebbero nn elevati ma insostenibili, e nn porta a nessun beneficio fare multe a un singolo utente xchè ha scaricato materiale illegale da internet, quello che veramente interessa è fermare di guadagna dal commercio illegale di materiale protetto da copyright, ormai le so a memoria queste cose ecco xchè scarico ancora!  :Cool: 

----------

## ---willy---

bè, ragazzi, mio padre lavora in tribunale, ma non direttamente a queste cose, quindi non sa se acchiappano "a muzzo" o -come io credo facciano- a chi ci lucra sopra o fa troppo "movimento". però putroppo 2 cose so per certo:

1. acchiappano. non sono leggende metropolitane

2.  *Tiro wrote:*   

> mi sono sempre chiesto se posso vendergli quello come "pietra dello scandalo" sganciandoli con poco... 

   :Rolling Eyes:  purtroppo no -@silian87: non penso arrivino con gli elicotteri  :Laughing: -, quando devono fare qualcosa la fanno per benino...

----------

## federico

Bhe, da 2 anni ho 4 amici in corso di processo per aver, tra l'altro, possesso di materiale copiato protetto da copyright (scaricato), la gdf fece sequestro di tutto (hub compresi -.-)

----------

## ---willy---

 *federico wrote:*   

> tra l'altro

 ehm.....ma questo "tra l'altro" vuol dire che non si sono mossi per quello? oppure si?

----------

## federico

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   tra l'altro ehm.....ma questo "tra l'altro" vuol dire che non si sono mossi per quello? oppure si?

 

Non solo per quello, ma anche; fatto e' che pure per quello ci sono parecchie gravanti.

Non e' che si sono mossi per altro e poi han trovato quello, intendo, e' che si sono mossi per cose tra cui quello, pero' nessuno rivendeva nulla di tutto quello scaricato eh. Per altro e' uscito sui giornali, ho qui da qualche parte gli articoli del corriere e del la repubblica

----------

## GianX

cmq e' una brutta storia, sta cosa mi ha messo parecchia inquietudine  :Crying or Very sad: 

oltre a *buttare via tutto* che si puo' fare per proteggersi ?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> pero' nessuno rivendeva nulla di tutto quello scaricato

 

Si questo deriva dalla differenza tra "scopo di lucro" (ovvero rivendere) e "scopo di profitto" (ovvero approfittarne anche a scopo personale). Tutto scritto nella legge Urbani.

----------

## federico

 *GianX wrote:*   

> cmq e' una brutta storia, sta cosa mi ha messo parecchia inquietudine 
> 
> oltre a *buttare via tutto* che si puo' fare per proteggersi ?

 

Nel mio giro di amici dopo questa cosa girarono mille proposte e idee, perlopiu' deliranti. Mi sa che l'unica valida era il butta via tutto, solo che ad onor del vero la guardia di finanza di presento' spacciandosi alla porta come "quelli del gas per una fuga", quindi...

----------

## kaosone

io prima avevo un hd criptato, sicuramente un po' piu' lento ma decisamente sicuro... poi dopo un format l'ho riportato normale perche' mi serviva velocemente  :Sad: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *GianX wrote:*   cmq e' una brutta storia, sta cosa mi ha messo parecchia inquietudine 
> 
> oltre a *buttare via tutto* che si puo' fare per proteggersi ? 
> 
> Nel mio giro di amici dopo questa cosa girarono mille proposte e idee, perlopiu' deliranti. Mi sa che l'unica valida era il butta via tutto, solo che ad onor del vero la guardia di finanza di presento' spacciandosi alla porta come "quelli del gas per una fuga", quindi...

 

ti assicuro che è totalmente illegale per qualsivoglia forza di polizia o similari presentarsi sotto mentite spoglie.

Devono per forza chiedere il permesso di entrare a meno che non abbiano un ordinanza del tribunale, la quale viene rilasciata solo se esistono gli estremi per reati penali oppure amministrativi ma solo di una certa entità, ma anche in questo caso devono presentarsi e mostrare l'ordinanza.

Solo reparti particolari hanno deleghe in merito e cmq si tratta solo di reparti che si occupano di terrorismo o crimine organizzato.

Ricordate la scuola Diaz di Genova?

Hanno dovuto (vero o falso che sia non è qui che se ne discute) aspettare una ragione per entrare (il lancio di oggetti dalle finestre). Altrimenti sarebbe stato un reato.

Se così non fosse non sarebbe uno stato di diritto.

----------

## federico

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> io prima avevo un hd criptato, sicuramente un po' piu' lento ma decisamente sicuro... poi dopo un format l'ho riportato normale perche' mi serviva velocemente 

 

Basta che ti dicano "la password qui qual'e' ?"

----------

## federico

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> ti assicuro che è totalmente illegale per qualsivoglia forza di polizia o similari presentarsi sotto mentite spoglie.

 

Non mi intendo di queste cose, io riporto le momorie di quello che fu  :Smile: 

Potrebbe essere stato illegale, potrebbe essere che quelli del gas erano veri e dietro c'erano i finanzieri, questo dovrei ri-domandarlo per essere sicuro.

----------

## Lestaat

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   ti assicuro che è totalmente illegale per qualsivoglia forza di polizia o similari presentarsi sotto mentite spoglie. 
> 
> Non mi intendo di queste cose, io riporto le momorie di quello che fu 
> 
> Potrebbe essere stato illegale, potrebbe essere che quelli del gas erano veri e dietro c'erano i finanzieri, questo dovrei ri-domandarlo per essere sicuro.

 

 :Smile: 

Non era una critica, era solo un avvertimento dovesse ricapitare.

Sai com'è...i rimborsi pecuniari per violazione della privacy nei confronti di istituzioni sono discrete sommette anche se alla fin fine magari ti beccano pure, cmqa violano le leggi democratiche e ti risarciscono.

Visto anche che sembra come al solito che la giustizia vada a senso unico!

Ti rendi conto ? Due finanzieri occupati per mezza giornata per rompere le scatole a un ragazzino che scarica musica quando milioni di persone perdevano denaro con i bond Ciro, parmalat o argentini....

Il mio saggissimo nonno ogni volta che guardava il TG non commentava mai le notizie....se ne veniva fuori regolarmente con un lungo e profondo......MMMAHHHH!!!

----------

## Occasus

 *federico wrote:*   

> Nel mio giro di amici dopo questa cosa girarono mille proposte e idee, perlopiu' deliranti. Mi sa che l'unica valida era il butta via tutto, solo che ad onor del vero la guardia di finanza di presento' spacciandosi alla porta come "quelli del gas per una fuga", quindi...

 

anch'io sto iniziando a preoccuparmi, perché non è la prima volta che leggo/sento di persone beccate. ma secondo voi, se io lasciassi il pc 3-4 giorni a formattarlo con tutti i sistemi possibili con dban, avrei una buona "sicurezza"?

stavo pensando di cancellare tutto e di usare sistemi altamente paranoici di sicurezza. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaosone

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   io prima avevo un hd criptato, sicuramente un po' piu' lento ma decisamente sicuro... poi dopo un format l'ho riportato normale perche' mi serviva velocemente  
> 
> Basta che ti dicano "la password qui qual'e' ?"

 

me la sono dimenticata  :Rolling Eyes: 

non sei obbligato a dire niente contro di te per legge  :Wink: 

----------

## Cagnulein

tuo cugino faceva forse parte del clan "cuccioloni"? Sentivo che ne parlavano oggi sul Tg5.... :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *kaosone wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *kaosone wrote:*   io prima avevo un hd criptato, sicuramente un po' piu' lento ma decisamente sicuro... poi dopo un format l'ho riportato normale perche' mi serviva velocemente  
> 
> Basta che ti dicano "la password qui qual'e' ?" 
> 
> me la sono dimenticata 
> ...

 

AFAIK sei obbligato a darla, rifiutarti (o sostenere di averla scordata) dovrebbe equivalere a rifiutarsi di lasciare entrare le forze dell'ordine a casa tua quando si presentano con un mandato di perquisizione.

Se volete minimizzare i rischi di essere beccati, NON USATE DIRECTCONNECT.

Il motivo è molto semplice: se un finanziere scarica la vostra filelist, vede tutti i Gb e Gb di roba sul vostro disco fisso e quindi è altamente probabile che consideri conveniente far scattare un blitz, specialmente se il quantitativo è ingente.

Lo stesso si applica a eDonkey: se lo usate, disattivate la possibilità per gli estranei di scaricarsi la vostra filelist.

bittorrent invece è molto più sicuro: l'unica cosa che un finanziere può sapere è che tu stai scaricando illegalmente UN file, non ha modo di sapere cos'altro hai sul disco fisso.

Chiaramente, anche un singolo file può bastare: per esempio se la GdF si accorge che avete una copia pirata di Win2003 Server Enterprise (12.000 )....

Detto questo, sono abbastanza sconcertato dal fatto che nessuno abbia proposto la soluzione più ovvia, nonché la più corretta soprattutto considerando che siamo una comunità opensource:

Se non volete finire in galera, non scaricate materiale pirata. E' un reato e se vi beccano sono cazzi vostri. Punto.

"Ma le major discografiche richiedono cifre senza senso per comprare i loro CD/DVD". E allora non comprateli.

----------

## kaosone

ti assicuro che tu la password non sei obbligato a darla, sono sicuro al 200%

farli entrare a casa e' una cosa diversa, qui si parla di testimoniare contro te stesso, non puoi paragonare le due cose  :Wink: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> io prima avevo un hd criptato, sicuramente un po' piu' lento ma decisamente sicuro... 

 

Che filesystem?

----------

## federico

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> ti assicuro che tu la password non sei obbligato a darla, sono sicuro al 200%
> 
> farli entrare a casa e' una cosa diversa, qui si parla di testimoniare contro te stesso, non puoi paragonare le due cose 

 

Non darla e' un po' come ammettere che hai qualcosa da nascondere.

Come sta consigliando mio fratello, tante volte e' meglio ammettere di avere poco, che cercare di nascondere molto  :Smile: 

----------

## knefas

 *federico wrote:*   

> Basta che ti dicano "la password qui qual'e' ?"

 

La password era una chiavetta USB, non so a memoria chili e chili di bit di chiave... io non ho su niente di illegale su sto disco, lo giuro, vi darei anche la chiave, ma mi e' caduta in quel barile di H2SO4 che vedete la in fondo...mi spiace, ci avevo su le foto delle vacanze (criptate perche' la mia ragazza sarebbe "gelosa" di quella svedese che c'e' sempre nelle foto...eh, la carne... la carne e' debole...)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

LOL!

mi dovro' munire di elettrocalamite per distruggere il contenuto degli hd  :Very Happy:  ma LOL!

----------

## kaosone

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non darla e' un po' come ammettere che hai qualcosa da nascondere.
> 
> Come sta consigliando mio fratello, tante volte e' meglio ammettere di avere poco, che cercare di nascondere molto 

 

beh punti di vista, per la legge cmq tu hai ragione, per accusarti devono avere delle prove, non ti possono accusare perche' secondo loro 'nascondi qualcosa' :>

poi non so eh , ovvio che per 10 mp3 ti conviene dirlo , ti becchi la tua multa e tutto come prima.. diverso e' se hai giga e giga di mp3/film/programmi magari da svariate migliaia di euro  :Confused: 

poi il bello e' che il disco potrebbe semplicemente essere rovinato, non c'e' scritto da nessuna parte che e' cryptato :O quindi puoi semplicemente dire che magari durante il trasporto s'e' rovinato oppure che gia' prima era rotto :\

cmq usavo dm-crypt mi pare, c'e' un tutorial da qualche parte sul forum

----------

## Lestaat

Ragazzi guardate che stiamo esagerando davvero.

1-Per poter entrare in casa chiunque ha bisogno del vostro permesso o deve mostrarvi un ordinanza del tribunale. 

2-Per poter emettere un ordinanza di questo tipo il tribunale ha bisogno che voi siate stati denunciati da qualcuno, o cmq siate sotto indagine

3-Se siete sotto indagine le autorità hanno l'obbligo di comunicarvelo

4-Anche se siete sotto indagine si deve trattare di un indagine penale PENALE (la violazione del copyright è un reato amministrativo) perchè il tribunale emetta tale ordinanza.

Quando si parla di reato penale ovviamente si intende anche lo scaricare musica video o software e COMMERCIARLO.

Quanto detto sopra non ha eccezionik se non per:

terrorismo

truffa ai danni di terzi (e torniamo nel penale)

Quindi ragazzi tranquilli che se mai dovessero controllare i vostri PC o lo fanno perchè avete pedofilia o perchè ci state lucrando sopra....se non è questo il caso state pure tranquilli che prima di lasciargli toccare un hard disk passano giorni e giorni, durante i quali ovviamente si possono fare migliaia di cose no?

Tranquillizziamoci tutti quanti prima che diventi una paranoia

----------

## yardbird

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non darla e' un po' come ammettere che hai qualcosa da nascondere.
> 
> Come sta consigliando mio fratello, tante volte e' meglio ammettere di avere poco, che cercare di nascondere molto 

 

Beh, scusa ma questo ragionamento è pericoloso... Allora dovremmo togliere tutte le leggi sulla privacy abolire i mandati di perquisizione - tanto se non hai commesso reati perchè preoccuparsi, etc. Senza contare se la password te la sei dimenticata veramente... Non scherziamo, in uno stato "libero" la presunzione di innocenza è una cosa fondamentale, continuando su questo cammino si arriva al totalitarismo.

----------

## Lestaat

 *yardbird wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Non darla e' un po' come ammettere che hai qualcosa da nascondere.
> 
> Come sta consigliando mio fratello, tante volte e' meglio ammettere di avere poco, che cercare di nascondere molto  
> 
> Beh, scusa ma questo ragionamento è pericoloso... Allora dovremmo togliere tutte le leggi sulla privacy abolire i mandati di perquisizione - tanto se non hai commesso reati perchè preoccuparsi, etc. Senza contare se la password te la sei dimenticata veramente... Non scherziamo, in uno stato "libero" la presunzione di innocenza è una cosa fondamentale, continuando su questo cammino si arriva al totalitarismo.

 

Non esiste nessun obbligo.

Si è innocenti fino a prova contraria ricordatelo sempre.

Per potervi obbligare a fare o dire qualcosa devono prima dimostrare che siete colpevoli.

PS

Ovviamente tutto quanto ho scritto sia qui che nei post precedenti si riferisce esclusivamente alle singole persone, nel caso vi sia una partita IVA legata all'indirizzo di casa vostra o cmq del luogo in cui si trova il vostro HD si ha il dovere di lasciarli entrare e curiosare dove vogliono, sempre con ordinanza del tribunale, ma vengono rilasciate con differenti valutazioni che non conosco.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Nah, sillian è più divertente con l'acido che con le calamite  :Smile: 

Altrimenti uno si potrebbe organizzare come nel film "Ipotesi di complotto" dove Mel Gibson isola la sua casa con del materiale ignifugo e non appena arrivano i cattivi, faz tutto si brucia ma il fuoco nn si spande agli appartamenti vicini.

Per quanto riguarda i consigli della mamma, concordo con chi suggeriva di evitare i server DC, danno un po' troppo poche sicurezze per l'utente.

Progetti tipo mute sarebbero interessanti da veder implementati, ma se poca gente li usa, non c'è possibilità di valutarne l'effettiva efficienza, velocità e usabilità

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 3-Se siete sotto indagine le autorità hanno l'obbligo di comunicarvelo
> 
> 4-Anche se siete sotto indagine si deve trattare di un indagine penale PENALE (la violazione del copyright è un reato amministrativo) perchè il tribunale emetta tale ordinanza.

 

Falso. A un mio amico è arrivata la finanza a casa e gli ha sequestrato gli hard disk e tutti i CD, assolutamente senza nessun preavviso, in quanto lui aveva parlato su IRC con una persona che commerciava. Ignoro il contenuto della conversazione.

La violazione di copyright, AFAIK, è sia amministrativo sia penale.

----------

## yardbird

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non esiste nessun obbligo.
> 
> Si è innocenti fino a prova contraria ricordatelo sempre.
> ...

 

Certo, fortunatamente è così. Però va ribadito di tanto in tanto. La perdita delle libertà personali è solo il primo passo, e dispiace vedere (ad esempio negli USA) come dietro la scusa del terrorismo si celino manovre oscure per ridurre queste libertà. Cristo, quanti secoli ci abbiamo messo per costruire una società basata sul rispetto dei diritti (di _tutti_ i diritti) dell'uomo? E al primo scossone caliamo le braghe?

[rant mode off]

Scusate lo sfogo...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2-Per poter emettere un ordinanza di questo tipo il tribunale ha bisogno che voi siate stati denunciati da qualcuno, o cmq siate sotto indagine
> 
> 

 

confermo quanto detto da lestaat, e qualunque persona che abbia un parente nella GDF può confermarlo: la GDF si muove solo se qualcuno fa una denuncia scritta (quindi non anonima), dichiarando che Tizio fa cose illegali e in che modalità (si, bisogna dare le prove di quello che si dichiara, non basta andare al + vicino comando delle GDF e dire:"tizio fa cose brutte, ma molto brutte!!!"), dopo di che il caso viene sottoposto all'attenzione dei responsabili della GDF i quali decidono se intervenire o meno e in che modalità a seconda del reato; comunque sia, prima di venire in casa tua per un "controllo" o "accertamento", qualcuno ti deve aver messo nelle famosse liste di "proscrizione"  :Very Happy: 

ah, dimenticavo, per dovere di cronaca, se si presentano le GDF a casa tua per qualunque motivo, è un tuo diritto sapere chi è "il mandante" del controllo, quindi la persona che ha fatto la denuncia nei tuoi confronti (questo nel caso in cui qualcuno ha fatto la spia, viceversa ci sarà un'ordinanza del giudice)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Cristo, quanti secoli ci abbiamo messo per costruire una società basata sul rispetto dei diritti (di _tutti_ i diritti) dell'uomo? E al primo scossone caliamo le braghe?

 

Se ti riferisci all'italia, 25 secoli.

Se parli del mondo, non mi risulta che tutt'oggi ci siamo mai riusciti.

----------

## Lestaat

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   3-Se siete sotto indagine le autorità hanno l'obbligo di comunicarvelo
> 
> 4-Anche se siete sotto indagine si deve trattare di un indagine penale PENALE (la violazione del copyright è un reato amministrativo) perchè il tribunale emetta tale ordinanza. 
> 
> Falso. A un mio amico è arrivata la finanza a casa e gli ha sequestrato gli hard disk e tutti i CD, assolutamente senza nessun preavviso, in quanto lui aveva parlato su IRC con una persona che commerciava. Ignoro il contenuto della conversazione.
> ...

 

Non metto in dubbio che al tuo amico sia successo, il fatto è che poteva evitarlo non dando il permesso alle autorità di farlo.

La violazione del copyright è un reato amministrativo e basta.

Diventa un reato penale se rivendi.

Se non guadagni soldi si tratta solo di evasione fiscale insomma

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ragazzi guardate che stiamo esagerando davvero.
> 
> 1-Per poter entrare in casa chiunque ha bisogno del vostro permesso o deve mostrarvi un ordinanza del tribunale. 

 

ok,

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 2-Per poter emettere un ordinanza di questo tipo il tribunale ha bisogno che voi siate stati denunciati da qualcuno, o cmq siate sotto indagine

 

le indagini possono iniziare anche d'ufficio, mica ti devono per forza denunciare.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 3-Se siete sotto indagine le autorità hanno l'obbligo di comunicarvelo

 

chiaro

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 4-Anche se siete sotto indagine si deve trattare di un indagine penale PENALE (la violazione del copyright è un reato amministrativo) perchè il tribunale emetta tale ordinanza.

 

non sono sicuro, ma per effettuare controlli la gdf non credo abbia bisogno del mandato del tribunale, se hai un bar e ti vengono a controllare gli scontrini non mi sembra sia necessario il mandato.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Quando si parla di reato penale ovviamente si intende anche lo scaricare musica video o software e COMMERCIARLO.
> 
> Quanto detto sopra non ha eccezionik se non per:
> 
> terrorismo
> ...

 

*fare migliaia di cose no?* e la custodia cautelare?

non per fare il paranoico, ma se ti arriva la gdf alla porta per controllarti il pc, lasciate perdere, è una causa persa, orami vi ha beccatto, non esistono scappatoie, secondo me, tutt'al più ci sono moltissime probabilità che esistano dei ricorsi collettivi da farsi. 

La privacy non esiste, come non esiste un paese libero al 100%,  alcuni limiti sono nati per la pacifica convivenza, altri per scopi decisamente misteriosi (dal bollino sia sui cd vergini, all'iva calcolata anche sulle accise del carburante). Avete paura della gdf? allora non usate/scambiate/scaricate materiale protetto dal diritto d'autore, è la legge, giusta o sbagliata è quella, fare i furbi serve a ben poco a mio parere.

resto comunque convinto che le possibilita che la gdf si accorga di un pesce piccolo che scarica per se stesso, siano praticamente irrilevanti.

E mi farebbe piacere sapere chi pagherebbe per avere un'adsl a 4mbit solo per navigare o usare la posta elettronica...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> non sono sicuro, ma per effettuare controlli la gdf non credo abbia bisogno del mandato del tribunale, se hai un bar e ti vengono a controllare gli scontrini non mi sembra sia necessario il mandato.

 

alt, il "controllo di routine" è una cosa, un sequestro di materiale è un'altro paio di maniche.

per fare i controlli le GDF hanno comunque bisogno di un'aturizzazione scritta da parte delle alte autorità (non è che i finanzieri si alzano la mattina e quando prendono il caffe al bar decidono in quale negozio o attività andare a "curiosare", ma le mete delle visite sono scelte secondo parametri ben fissati e scelte dagli organi interni del fisco, le GDF non fanno altro che eseguire dei comandi che gli vengono dall'alto), e se fanno solo dei controlli fiscali non ti sequestrano materiale tuo personale (con che diritto scusa?), al limite ti becchi la multa perchè non hai la licenza d'uso dei programmi o hai fatto qualche "magheggio" contabile e ti viene data una modalità e un'ultimatum per metterti in regola; mai e poi mai ti sequestreranno materiale di qualsiasi natura se stanno facendo un "normale controllo"; invece se ti sequestrano roba è perchè gli viene ordinato di farlo e quindi si esce dal normale campo amministrativo come diceva poco sopra lestaat, ergo, i casi sono solo 2, o qualcuno ti ha denunciato o sei indagato per qualche altro reato.

nel caso specifico porto la mia esperienza in merito, un po di tempo fa ho subito un normale controllo fiscale, e si sono presentati in ufficio con l'autorizzazione di non mi ricordo + quale organo/ufficio/settore/scantinato dello stato, la prima cosa che hanno fatto dopo essersi presentati come ufficiali delle GDF è stato quello di mostrarmi suddetto pezzo di carta e ho pure dovuto firmarlo come prova che tale documento mi è stato notificato. Stessa prassi è stata eseguita anche per l'attività di mio padre, e pensa che prima di entrare nell'ufficio mi hanno pure chiesto gentilmente "possiamo entrare o disturbiamo?"  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Ragazzi guardate che stiamo esagerando davvero.
> 
> 1-Per poter entrare in casa chiunque ha bisogno del vostro permesso o deve mostrarvi un ordinanza del tribunale.  
> 
> ok,
> ...

 

si le indagini si ma se vogliono visionare materiale te lo devono chiedere per favore fino a che non ci sia una denuncia nei tuoi confronti

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Lestaat wrote:*   3-Se siete sotto indagine le autorità hanno l'obbligo di comunicarvelo 
> 
> chiaro
> ...

 

nel caso di un bar sicuramente dato che si tratta di una attività commerciale. Come dicevo tutto ciò che ho detto riguarda il singolo cittadino e non una azienda che in quanto tale gode di diritti e doveri differenti dal libero cittadino

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Quando si parla di reato penale ovviamente si intende anche lo scaricare musica video o software e COMMERCIARLO.
> 
> Quanto detto sopra non ha eccezionik se non per:
> ...

 

La custodia cautelare si applica solo a persone indagate per reati PENALI e non si applica certo alle cose.

Se vogliono il mio HD me LO DEVONO CHIEDERE PER FAVORE. Altrimenti devono già avere prove a mio carico per avere un'ordinanza del tribunale...siamo sempre li

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non per fare il paranoico, ma se ti arriva la gdf alla porta per controllarti il pc, lasciate perdere, è una causa persa, orami vi ha beccatto, non esistono scappatoie, secondo me, tutt'al più ci sono moltissime probabilità che esistano dei ricorsi collettivi da farsi. 
> 
> La privacy non esiste, come non esiste un paese libero al 100%,  alcuni limiti sono nati per la pacifica convivenza, altri per scopi decisamente misteriosi (dal bollino sia sui cd vergini, all'iva calcolata anche sulle accise del carburante). Avete paura della gdf? allora non usate/scambiate/scaricate materiale protetto dal diritto d'autore, è la legge, giusta o sbagliata è quella, fare i furbi serve a ben poco a mio parere.
> ...

 

E' verissimo quando dicei che se ti arriva la GDF alla porta sei già spacciato infatti come dicevo per arrivare ad avere accesso al tu PC deve già essere in possesso di prove tangibili a tuo carico.

E' anche vero che la privacy non esiste ma esiste una legge che la difende e nemmeno le istituzioni possono girarci intorno quindi ripeto, state tutti tranquilli che non c'è nessun pericolo per il momento.

----------

## knefas

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Quando si parla di reato penale ovviamente si intende anche lo scaricare musica video o software e COMMERCIARLO.
> 
> 

 

In realta' con la controversa legge Urbani la dicitura e' profitto. Profitto e' penale, anche se non commerci.  :Smile: 

----------

## RexRocker

antsp2p è un progetto italiano che funziona meglio di mute e garantisce anonimato, resta comunque illegale usarlo per scambiare file pirata e protetti da copy ma se proprio dovete scaricare con quello state tranquilli.

Certo programmi di questo tipo non permetteranno di raggiungere velocità elevate (tipo 80kb/s) perchè il loro scopo è l'anonimato degli utenti e non il raggiungimento di performace di download.

io lo uso ogni tanto ma c'è poca gente che lo fa e quindi la rete non si sviluppa al massimo, è ancora i Beta Test e crca utilizzatori per migliorarlo sempre di piu  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ok... arrivo in ritardo alla discussione e mi sta troppa fatica quotare e riportare le varie frasi (e i vari autori) che mi hanno colpito...

Scusate ma nessuno si è fermato a considerare l'ovvio? I numeri?

VIviamo in una società fatta di sensazionalismi per cui se ad un certo punto deraglia un treno (e ne deragliano tanti... specialmente i merci) allora per settimane non si parla d'altro che di treni deragliati (idem per pedofilia, terrorismo e altre minchiate varie a cui io non credo... del resto non credo nemmeno che esista Adriana Lima... per me è un fotomontaggio...)

Chi se ne frega se un tapino alla settimana viene preso e gli viene affibbiata una multa di qualche migliaio di euro perché ha qualche giga di troppo di mp3... sapete quanti sono gli utenti del p2p? MILIONI!

Avete idea di quanto sia l'impatto percentuale dei "beccati" rispetto al totale? UN NUMERO MOLTO VICINO ALLO ZERO!

Ogni giorno il cittadino italiano medio commette decine di infrazioni... anche quando uscite con la macchina voglio sapere chi non ha mai superato i limiti di velocità (anche di pochi chilometri...)

Se ci dovessimo preoccupare di ogni piccola infrazione che commettiamo non usciremmo mai di casa... se volete davvero trovare una soluzione accettabilmente sicura per il p2p allora prendete intanto atto di alcune cose:

--Prendete atto che la battaglia per le libertà "digitali", per la revisione della legge sul copyright, per la privacy degli individui sono battaglie importanti che meritano di essere combattutte da tutti e con il massimo impegno... i diritti non vengono mai regalati, si conquistano con fatica (spesso anche con il sangue) e vanno sempre difesi a spada tratta

--Scaricate entro limiti intelligenti... se state scaricando tonnellate e tonnellate di film è più probabile che attiriate l'attenzione... confondetevi nella moltitudine degli scaricatori

--Considerate altre forme di sharing... tipo rippare i cd prestati da amici, prendere gli mp3 già scaricati dagli amici, rippare i dvd presi a noleggio, condividere i film già scaricati con gli amici, etc.... queste sono forme di condivisione assolutamente sicure perché passano attraverso canali "fidati"...

--Evitate la musica e i film di ultimo grido... sono quelli su cui vengono effettuati più controlli... Del resto potete aspettare qualche mese per vedere l'ultimo trash prodotto da Hollywood... se invece scaricare "grosso guaio a chinatown" dell'82 probabilmente non gliene batte niente a nessuno (quanto dura il copyright sui film?)

--Prendete coscienza dei vostri diritti. Se la guardia di finanza, i carabinieri o pure i vigili del fuoco bussano a casa vostra non lasciateli entrare MAI. Se poi insistono valutate se hanno o meno un mandato, se hanno un mandato leggetelo con cura prima di autorizzarli e se poi davvero entrano pace... pagate la multa... probabilmente se aveste davvero pagato tutta la musica che avete ascoltato e i film che avete visto avreste speso molto di più...

--Prendete coscienza anche dei diritti di coloro che producono i materiali che scaricate... Se loro hanno il diritto (ingiusto IMHO) di chiedervi uno sproposito per accedere a quello che producono, voi avete il diritto di snobbarli e rifiutare la loro merce scadente (si... la maggior parte dei film prodotti sono scadenti... ammettetelo... Secondo voi un film come "le cronache di riddick" merita davvero anche solo 10 mega di spazio sul vostro hard-disk? figuariamoci addirittura dei soldi... ma scherziamo?!? sono io che voglio essere pagato per vederlo!)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> se invece scaricare "grosso guaio a chinatown" dell'82 probabilmente non gliene batte niente a nessuno (quanto dura il copyright sui film?)

 

il copyright sulle opere di intelletto dura 70 anni, qui in italia, dalle altre parti non so.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se la guardia di finanza, i carabinieri o pure i vigili del fuoco bussano a casa vostra non lasciateli entrare MAI. Se poi insistono valutate se hanno o meno un mandato

 

/me si immagina nel suo appartamente circondato dalle fiamme e alla porta i vigili del fuoco che gridano "apra la porta per favore"

soluzione proposta da Cazzantonio:

/me con bandana da kamikaze e spada giappone in mano che urla: "non mi avrei mai vivo!!! piuttosto la morte", con a seguito risata malefica/delirante

mmmm... credo che aprirei la porta  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> /me si immagina nel suo appartamente circondato dalle fiamme e alla porta i vigili del fuoco che gridano "apra la porta per favore"

 

Se però le fiamme non ci sono quantomeno ti verrà il ragionevole dubbio no?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

A parte le esagerazioni però di fatto è così... Per andare un attimo OT hai mai fatto caso a quanti vecchietti vengono rapinati da gente che entra in casa loro spacciandosi per le professioni più svariate?

Di principio non dovresti aprire a nessuno... a maggior ragione se vedi una divisa della polizia dallo spioncino mentre dal citofono si erano dichiarati "operai del gas"  :Wink: 

Comunque continuo a dire che a fare così si vive eccessivamente nella paranoia... se uno scarica che scarichi e non si faccia troppe menate... Se poi lo beccano sculo, ma le probabilità sono paragonabili a quelle di vincere il superenalotto...

Io ho sempre scaricato molto poco, forse non faccio testo... la musica che ascolto l'ho quasi tutta in cd, non sono interessato alla roba di ultimo grido e non sono un collezionista di film (una volta guardati molto difficilmente li riguardo... a parte pochi casi eccellenti che però sono già passati svariate volte di tv... è illegale mettere su cd un film registrato dalla tv?)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   se invece scaricare "grosso guaio a chinatown" dell'82 probabilmente non gliene batte niente a nessuno (quanto dura il copyright sui film?) 
> 
> il copyright sulle opere di intelletto dura 70 anni, qui in italia, dalle altre parti non so.

 

In America, 70 anni dopo la morte dell'artista. Cercate su google "Mickey Mouse Law".

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  Secondo voi un film come "le cronache di riddick" merita davvero anche solo 10 mega di spazio sul vostro hard-disk? figuariamoci addirittura dei soldi... ma scherziamo?!? sono io che voglio essere pagato per vederlo!)

 

Quoto alla grande  :Laughing:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*    *Cazzantonio wrote:*   se invece scaricare "grosso guaio a chinatown" dell'82 probabilmente non gliene batte niente a nessuno (quanto dura il copyright sui film?) 
> 
> il copyright sulle opere di intelletto dura 70 anni, qui in italia, dalle altre parti non so. 
> 
> In America, 70 anni dopo la morte dell'artista. Cercate su google "Mickey Mouse Law".

 

si bhe, è sempre riferito a "dopo la morte dell'autore", prima è scontato che sia un diritto inderogabile vita natural durante  :Wink:  (ci mancherebbe altro!!)

----------

## Tiro

la soluzione è un file server wi-fi nell'appartamento del vicino il quale non sa nemmeno come si accende il pc!

TIE'  :Laughing: 

.:se il vicino è consenziente:.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

già che ci sei perché non attaccarsi direttamente al routerino wireless del vicino?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  (è illegale! non fatelo!  :Wink:  )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh teoricamente ti potrebbero fare le pulci anche per la roba che tieni registrata dalla TV  :Smile:  o per la videocassetta di gola profonda duplicata dall'originale...ma poi cosa direbbero a emilio fede? oggi tira di più il p2p  :Smile: 

IMHO basta esser consci del fatto che si sta infrangendo una legge, poi il resto vien da sè [paranoie, precauzioni e/o altro]

cmq l'idea di mettere un HD wifi nascosto da qualche parte non era male  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> beh teoricamente ti potrebbero fare le pulci anche per la roba che tieni registrata dalla TV  

 

 :Shocked:  Non ci credo...  :Shocked:  Addirittura?  :Shocked:   Ma non è perfettamente legale registrare dalla TV?  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> cmq l'idea di mettere un HD wifi nascosto da qualche parte non era male 

 

Mi era venuta anche a me...  :Rolling Eyes:   Però mi sembra una cosa eccessivamente paranoica non trovi?  :Wink: 

E poi non se ne trovano granché di soluzioni wireless per hd  :Rolling Eyes:  Tra qualche tempo magari  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mboh, forse dalla tv sì. ma non le duplicazioni su vhs [ah bei tempi]. Per non parlare delle audiocassette  :Smile: 

@hd wifi a me quel che nn mi convince sono le prestazioni di quegli affari, oltrechè la loro sicurezza intrinseca  [è pur sempre wifi  :Laughing:  ] Se t interessa cmq iomega ne ha a listino uno di quegli affari.

----------

## knefas

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  Ma non è perfettamente legale registrare dalla TV?  

 

Direi proprio di si. Ovviamente per uso personale.  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   beh teoricamente ti potrebbero fare le pulci anche per la roba che tieni registrata dalla TV   
> 
>  Non ci credo...  Addirittura?   Ma non è perfettamente legale registrare dalla TV?  

 

teoricamente si, ma solo se registri filmati video "tuoi" cioè prodotti da te, e non quelli di altri soggetti quindi con copyright altrui, è come per il masterizzatore, è la solita questione annosa, il masterizzatore è nato per copiare i propri dati personali, non per copiarsi i cd della xbox o della playstation  :Very Happy:  ma si sa... la teoria è una cosa, la pratica un'altra...

ergo, inutile essere paranoici, basta essere coscienti di quello che si fa

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> o per la videocassetta di gola profonda duplicata dall'originale...ma poi cosa direbbero a emilio fede?

 

 :Shocked:  emilio fede ha recitato in gola profonda?  :Shocked: 

....

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scusate ma non ho saputo resistere  :Cool: 

----------

## Occasus

questo thread mi ha fatto venire in mente un idea, credo innovativa, ma piuttosto semplice:

incastrare amule (o altri programmi p2p) con una partizione cifrata oppure gnupg.

i dati scaricati si mantengono in cache nella ram e nel momento in cui devono essere riversati su hd, vengono prima cifrati:roll: 

la soluzione a brve termine è lasciare il pc dei giorni interi a formattare:roll:

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> la soluzione a brve termine è lasciare il pc dei giorni interi a formattare:roll:

 

i miei 2 cents:

- mi compro i cd musicali

- mi noleggio i dvd dalla videoteca sotto casa a 0.5 euro l'uno

----------

## comio

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> questo thread mi ha fatto venire in mente un idea, credo innovativa, ma piuttosto semplice:
> 
> incastrare amule (o altri programmi p2p) con una partizione cifrata oppure gnupg.
> 
> i dati scaricati si mantengono in cache nella ram e nel momento in cui devono essere riversati su hd, vengono prima cifrati:roll: 
> ...

 

i loop device in questo caso fanno miracoli  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *comio wrote:*   

> i loop device in questo caso fanno miracoli 

 

 :Question:  ovvero?

----------

## federico

 *yardbird wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Non darla e' un po' come ammettere che hai qualcosa da nascondere.
> 
> Come sta consigliando mio fratello, tante volte e' meglio ammettere di avere poco, che cercare di nascondere molto  
> 
> Beh, scusa ma questo ragionamento è pericoloso... Allora dovremmo togliere tutte le leggi sulla privacy abolire i mandati di perquisizione - tanto se non hai commesso reati perchè preoccuparsi, etc. Senza contare se la password te la sei dimenticata veramente... Non scherziamo, in uno stato "libero" la presunzione di innocenza è una cosa fondamentale, continuando su questo cammino si arriva al totalitarismo.

 

Purtroppo la realta' dei fatti non e' aderente a quello che le leggi vorrebbero che fosse.

Siccome in molteplici occasioni la polizia di stato non si dimostra onesta io mi sento in diritto di non fidarmi, e di provare a ragionare alla meno peggio.

Non ho fiducia nella polizia, ne' sui suoi modi di operare, non ho fiducia nelle leggi per la privacy che proteggono solo quella degli altri, mentre la mia viene ridotta ad un cumulo di crocette da segnare "accetto che facciate quello che volete coi miei dati" se devo fare una qualsiasi cosa.

In linea di massima dipende sempre da quanti soldi hai e da quanti avvocati puoi permetterti di pagare, e al povero sospetto scaricatore si prospettano solo _anni_ di rinvii in processi, spese processuali pagate in anticipo e sperare che tutto si risolva per il meglio. E un modo per incastrarti lo si trova sempre, vorrei vedere in quale casa non si trova un cd copiato e/o un windows copiato (gia' sufficiente se lo stato ti ha tirato in ballo per non risarcirti delle spese processuali)

In questo sistema io mi sento preso in giro e non mi sento di ragionare per leggi, ma preferisco farlo per come so che funzionano le cose.

----------

## Lestaat

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo la realta' dei fatti non e' aderente a quello che le leggi vorrebbero che fosse.
> 
> [cut]
> ...

 

Attento Federico che è esattamente su questo che contano per togliere le libertà e mantenere il controllo.

E' normale che chi detiene il potere faccia di tutto per avere le cose sotto controllo, è umano.

Ma ci sono fortunatamente delle regole, messe li da quei poveracci che stremati da 20 anni di dittatura e 5 anni di guerra hanno fatto di tutto per evitare che la storia si ripetesse.

La nostra costituzione ancora è li che ci difende, e noi siamo ancora liberi se stiamo attenti.

Se una qualche istituzione cerca di aggirare le regole sta a noi sottolineare l'errore, 99 volte su cento le istituzioni si tirano indietro se non hanno la certezza di aver ragione.

Stiamo attenti, e cerchiamo di far rispettare i nostri diritti, fino a che non ce li levano teniamoceli stretti.

Negli USA c'è voluto l'11 Settembre per permettere a chi governa di togliere la libertà ai cittadini, come vedi in qualche modo, forse un po' meno, ma il popolo è ancora il sovrano in una democrazia.

Se così non fosse perchè dovrebbero tentare di influenzarci con i mezzi di comunicazione?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

posto questo link, attinente all'argomento:

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53251

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

[quote="CRV§ADER//KY"] *kaosone wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *kaosone wrote:*   io prima avevo un hd criptato, sicuramente un po' piu' lento ma decisamente sicuro... poi dopo un format l'ho riportato normale perche' mi serviva velocemente  
> 
> Basta che ti dicano "la password qui qual'e' ?" 
> 
> me la sono dimenticata 
> ...

 

sempre che ci sia un prompt per una password.

----------

## Cazzantonio

scusate ma gli hard disk criptati saranno anche decrittabili no?

non penso che una volta che si siano portati via il tuo hd te lo rendano finché non hanno letto tutto quello che ci sta sopra no? Magari gli ci vuole qualche tempo (non ho idea di come quantificarlo) però le crittazioni si superano sempre no?

----------

## federico

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Se così non fosse perchè dovrebbero tentare di influenzarci con i mezzi di comunicazione?

 

Perche' sperano di avere davanti una platea di fessacchiotti che ragiona per immagini e per sentito dire, penso... Io pero' questa soddifasfazione non gliela voglio dare  :Smile:  Buttandola sul ridere e sul televisivo  :Laughing:  "sono qui per rompere i maroni alla direzione"

EDIT:

PS: E poi me le ricordo tutte, cosa pensano che la tassa sui dischi e sui supporti ce la siamo dimenticati? Quella suonava come la tassa su carta e penne!

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   i loop device in questo caso fanno miracoli  
> 
>  ovvero?

 

man losetup ti aprirÃ  gli occhi verso nuovi orizzonti!  :Smile: 

vai in fondo alla pagina e vedi l'esempio.

(Per farla breve, ti crei un file che implementa qualche file system che poi monti come loop device _crittato_)

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

bello  :Very Happy: 

Però contiuo a pensare che criptare i dati serva a poco...

Serve se un tizio qualsiasi accede ai tuoi dati... non se un team di investigatori prende in custodia il tuo hd per farne quello che gli pare...

a questo punto meglio il fileserver in soffitta  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> bello 
> 
> Però contiuo a pensare che criptare i dati serva a poco...
> 
> Serve se un tizio qualsiasi accede ai tuoi dati... non se un team di investigatori prende in custodia il tuo hd per farne quello che gli pare...
> ...

 

[lol mode on]

In linea di massima potresti anche calcolare la tua speranza di vita, e fare in modo che i sistemi di decriptaggio attuali non siano in grado di metterci meno tempo  :Smile:  cosi' smolli tutto ai tuoi figli che per maledirti sputeranno sulla tua tomba  :Smile: 

[/lol mode off]

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> bello 
> 
> Perï¿½ contiuo a pensare che criptare i dati serva a poco...
> 
> Serve se un tizio qualsiasi accede ai tuoi dati... non se un team di investigatori prende in custodia il tuo hd per farne quello che gli pare...
> ...

 

beh' aes256 rende sicuramente il lavoro duro  :Wink: 

comunque ecco gli algoritmi:

```

    -e encryption

           Enable  data  encryption.  Following encryption types are recog-

           nized:

           NONE   Use no encryption (default).

           XOR    Use a simple XOR encryption.

           AES128 AES

                  Use 128 bit  AES  encryption.  Password  is  hashed  with

                  SHA-256 by default.

           AES192 Use  192  bit  AES  encryption.  Password  is hashed with

                  SHA-384 by default.

           AES256 Use 256 bit  AES  encryption.  Password  is  hashed  with

                  SHA-512 by default.

           twofish128 twofish160 twofish192 twofish256

           blowfish128 blowfish160 blowfish192 blowfish256

           serpent128 serpent192 serpent256 mars128 mars192

           mars256 rc6-128 rc6-192 rc6-256 tripleDES

                  These  encryption types are available if they are enabled

                  in kernel configuration  or  corresponding  modules  have

                  been loaded to kernel.

```

non hai che scegliere  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *federico wrote:*   

> In linea di massima potresti anche calcolare la tua speranza di vita, e fare in modo che i sistemi di decriptaggio attuali non siano in grado di metterci meno tempo  cosi' smolli tutto ai tuoi figli che per maledirti sputeranno sulla tua tomba 

 

Esagerato... basta aspettare che il reato vada in prescrizione  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mserri

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*    *Lestaat wrote:*   3-Se siete sotto indagine le autorità hanno l'obbligo di comunicarvelo
> 
> 4-Anche se siete sotto indagine si deve trattare di un indagine penale PENALE (la violazione del copyright è un reato amministrativo) perchè il tribunale emetta tale ordinanza. 
> 
> Falso. A un mio amico è arrivata la finanza a casa e gli ha sequestrato gli hard disk e tutti i CD, assolutamente senza nessun preavviso, in quanto lui aveva parlato su IRC con una persona che commerciava. Ignoro il contenuto della conversazione.
> ...

 

AFAIK la GDF è l'unica forza di polizia che non necessariamente deve chiedere il permesso per entrare. In italia nessuna forza di polizia dal 198? non può svolgere indagini senza informarne la magistratura (prima era come in america dove hanno autonomia nelle indagini).

----------

## mserri

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> scusate ma gli hard disk criptati saranno anche decrittabili no?
> 
> non penso che una volta che si siano portati via il tuo hd te lo rendano finché non hanno letto tutto quello che ci sta sopra no? Magari gli ci vuole qualche tempo (non ho idea di come quantificarlo) però le crittazioni si superano sempre no?

 

la copia degli hard-disk viene effettuata subito, con una macchinetta specifica e di solito sotto la supervisione di testimoni.

Per fare le verifiche forensi, la copia diventa un "originale" e non verrà mai più toccata se non per fare delle altre copie sulle quali verranno effettuati tutte le verifiche del caso.

M.

----------

## comio

 *mserri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AFAIK la GDF ï¿½ l'unica forza di polizia che non necessariamente deve chiedere il permesso per entrare. In italia nessuna forza di polizia dal 198? non puï¿½ svolgere indagini senza informarne la magistratura (prima era come in america dove hanno autonomia nelle indagini).

 

Non vorrei dire una fesseria... ma la GdF non Ã¨ una forza di polizia, ma una forza armata.... quindi le regole sono diverse Non ricordo ora il risultato del referendum che ci fu tempo fa... qualcuno mi illumini.

ciao

----------

## mserri

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *mserri wrote:*   
> 
> AFAIK la GDF ï¿½ l'unica forza di polizia che non necessariamente deve chiedere il permesso per entrare. In italia nessuna forza di polizia dal 198? non puï¿½ svolgere indagini senza informarne la magistratura (prima era come in america dove hanno autonomia nelle indagini). 
> 
> Non vorrei dire una fesseria... ma la GdF non Ã¨ una forza di polizia, ma una forza armata.... quindi le regole sono diverse Non ricordo ora il risultato del referendum che ci fu tempo fa... qualcuno mi illumini.
> ...

 

giusto per chiarirci le idee 

http://www.gdf.it/ordinamento/

http://www.gdf.it/compiti/newframe.htm

 *Quote:*   

> Peraltro, il Corpo dispone di propri poteri specificamente attribuitigli dalla legge 7 gennaio 1929, n. 4, che consentono:
> 
>         * agli ufficiali di polizia tributaria di procedere a perquisizione domiciliare qualora abbiano notizia o fondato sospetto di violazioni delle leggi concernenti i tributi doganali, i tabacchi e gli alcoli, costituenti reato;
> 
>         * agli ufficiali ed agenti di polizia tributaria di accedere in qualunque ora negli esercizi pubblici e in ogni locale adibito ad unazienda industriale o commerciale.
> ...

 

----------

## Lestaat

 *mserri wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *mserri wrote:*   
> 
> AFAIK la GDF ï¿½ l'unica forza di polizia che non necessariamente deve chiedere il permesso per entrare. In italia nessuna forza di polizia dal 198? non puï¿½ svolgere indagini senza informarne la magistratura (prima era come in america dove hanno autonomia nelle indagini). 
> 
> Non vorrei dire una fesseria... ma la GdF non Ã¨ una forza di polizia, ma una forza armata.... quindi le regole sono diverse Non ricordo ora il risultato del referendum che ci fu tempo fa... qualcuno mi illumini.
> ...

 

Come dicevo infatti:

fondata notizia = denuncia di qualcuno

fondato sospetto = prove tangibili

torniamo sempre al solito discorso.

Non possono entrare se non sei nel penale o se non sanno già cosa cercare.

Detto questo c'è da dire che a Febbraio un decreto ha ampliato il potere della guardia di finanza rendendo possibile l'emissione di un ordinanza di perquisizione anche senza che l'intereassato sia stato avvisato prima di essere sotto inchiesta. Ciò non toglie che le ordinanze di perquisizione sono volte alla ricerca specifica di un qualcosa e non alla "ricerca di prove" in generale. Significa che 

devono sapere cosa devono cercare e cmq resta il fatto che puoi consegnare di tua spontanea volontà quello che cercano.

Quindi per i normali cittadini rimane più o meno tutto uguale. Il cambiamento più evidente riguarda invece il caso di pirateria (trarre profitto in barba al copyright) e materiale pedo-pornografico, ambiti in cui la GDF può veramente fare + o - quello che gli pare. Il che non mi sembra nemmeno troppo sbagliato se non ci sono esegerazioni.

Ho trovato questo pdf molto istruttivo:

http://www.governo.it/GovernoInforma/Dossier/crimes_computers/cartella%20pdf%20crimes%20e%20computers/Pages%20from%20Delitti_e_Computer_165_175.pdf

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Quindi per i normali cittadini rimane più o meno tutto uguale. Il cambiamento più evidente riguarda invece il caso di pirateria (trarre profitto in barba al copyright) e materiale pedo-pornografico, ambiti in cui la GDF può veramente fare + o - quello che gli pare. Il che non mi sembra nemmeno troppo sbagliato se non ci sono esegerazioni.

 

A me quando in uno stato di diritto le persone o le istituzioni si ritengono in grado di fare più o meno quello che gli pare mi sembra sempre sbagliato...

E poi scusa ma con la scusa della pedofilia, del copyright o del terrorismo possono entrare in tutte le case... se prima non controlli come fai ad essere certo che uno non sia un terrorista/pedofilo/spacciatore di cd falsi? e se non puoi esserne certo è sempre un sospetto no?

Non credo che per incastrare 4 criminali a giro per il mondo si possa togliere la libertà a qualche milione di individui... ho sempre pensato che la giustizia funziona bene solo quando causa problemi "solo" ai colpevoli senza che gli innocenti se ne accorgano no? Ogni problema sostenuto da un comune cittadino per colpa di un terrorista/pedofilo (quelli che fano gli attentati solo ai bambini  :Laughing:  ) o di un carabiniere zelante è sempre e solo una colpa delle forze dell'ordine che non hanno lavorato bene a mio giudizio...

----------

## SilverXXX

Piano, dato che la propria libertò finisce dove inizia quella altrui. Tra le liberta altrui c'è anche quella di rimanere in vita, cosa a cui il terrorismo va contro. Quindi ci sono dei motivi leciti se perquisiscono una casa di un possibile terrorista. Certo, non basta chiamarli a dirgli: "pinco pallino è un terrorista". E cmq accetando di fare parte di uno stato di diritto, si accetta anche una libertà limitata per il bene comune.

ps. le forze dell'ordine sono costitutite da esseri umani quindi no sono infallibili  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Quindi per i normali cittadini rimane più o meno tutto uguale. Il cambiamento più evidente riguarda invece il caso di pirateria (trarre profitto in barba al copyright) e materiale pedo-pornografico, ambiti in cui la GDF può veramente fare + o - quello che gli pare. Il che non mi sembra nemmeno troppo sbagliato se non ci sono esegerazioni. 
> 
> A me quando in uno stato di diritto le persone o le istituzioni si ritengono in grado di fare più o meno quello che gli pare mi sembra sempre sbagliato...
> 
> E poi scusa ma con la scusa della pedofilia, del copyright o del terrorismo possono entrare in tutte le case... se prima non controlli come fai ad essere certo che uno non sia un terrorista/pedofilo/spacciatore di cd falsi? e se non puoi esserne certo è sempre un sospetto no?
> ...

 

guarda che siamo perfettamente daccordo  :Smile: 

sta proprio qui il punto, la GDF non può fare quello che gli pare con un libero cittadino a meno di avere prove nei suoi confronti. Se sei sotto accusa per possesso di materiale pedo-pornografico vuol dire che un carabiniere ti sta dietro da qualche mese per via telematica e le prove già ce l'hanno, così come un finanziere ti sta dietro per il copyright. In questo secondo caso vuol dire che stai combinando qualcosa di illegale (il solito trarre profitto) se ti scarichi le tue canzoncine per te non credo proprio che tu possa avere un finanziere che controlla il tuo traffico.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Piano, dato che la propria libertò finisce dove inizia quella altrui. Tra le liberta altrui c'è anche quella di rimanere in vita, cosa a cui il terrorismo va contro. Quindi ci sono dei motivi leciti se perquisiscono una casa di un possibile terrorista. Certo, non basta chiamarli a dirgli: "pinco pallino è un terrorista". E cmq accetando di fare parte di uno stato di diritto, si accetta anche una libertà limitata per il bene comune.
> 
> ps. le forze dell'ordine sono costitutite da esseri umani quindi no sono infallibili 

 

ARGH

mai!!!!

non accetterò mai una limitazione della mia libertà per "cause di forza maggiore"

E' un giochino assolutamente pericoloso e soprattutto che fa ingiustamente pagare al libero cittadino gli errori commessi dalla politica e dall'interesse economico.

ASSOLUTAMENTE

I terroristi non nascono mica per caso!!! Giusto o sbagliato che sia non è che il terrorismo sia un giochino che viene in mente a uno che si sveglia male un giorno. Il terrorismo nasce dal disagio sociale quando vi è uno squilibrio di poteri. Senza questo squilibrio non c'è terrorismo ma guerra. Al terrorismo ricorre chi non ha altri mezzi.

----------

## SilverXXX

Se vivi in italia (o in un qualunque stato degno di questo nome), hai già dato via parte delle tue libertà per il bene comune (e quindi anche tuo) e secondo me il terrorismo non nasce da "semplice" (si fa per dire) disagio sociale, ma da cose ben più gravi. 

Cmq stiamo cavillando su C@ZZ@TE mentre in giro per il mondo ci sono bambini che muiono di fame, o che vengono su malformati per l'eccesivo lavoro. IMHO, ovviamente.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Cmq stiamo cavillando su C@ZZ@TE mentre in giro per il mondo ci sono bambini che muiono di fame, o che vengono su malformati per l'eccesivo lavoro. IMHO, ovviamente.

 

Questo tocca il massimo dell'OT però... cerchiamo di ritornare sulla discussione del p2p... terrorismo, fame e tutti i problemi del mondo (per fortuna) ancora non c'entrano niene col p2p  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Hai ragione, scusatemi ma mi è scappato (e con leestat mi sono chiarito in chat).

Cmq, tornando al p2p, anche se riuscissero a stroncarlo del tutto, gli rimarebbe l'amaro in bocca: tanti soldi spesi, e vendite aumentate di poco. Sono d'accordo con chi dice che molta gente scarica la roba invece di comprarla per mancanza di soldi (e non intendo solo i ragazzini che non vanno a lavorare e prendono solo la paghetta). Sono però contrario a chi scarica tutto, e dice che prendere la roba originale è uno spreco di soldi.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Se facessero tutti così, si ammazzerebbero molti business (gente che ci mangia, artisiti che grazie ai soldi presi si dedicano solo a produrre arte)

----------

## comio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Hai ragione, scusatemi ma mi è scappato (e con leestat mi sono chiarito in chat).
> 
> Cmq, tornando al p2p, anche se riuscissero a stroncarlo del tutto, gli rimarebbe l'amaro in bocca: tanti soldi spesi, e vendite aumentate di poco. Sono d'accordo con chi dice che molta gente scarica la roba invece di comprarla per mancanza di soldi (e non intendo solo i ragazzini che non vanno a lavorare e prendono solo la paghetta). Sono però contrario a chi scarica tutto, e dice che prendere la roba originale è uno spreco di soldi.  Se facessero tutti così, si ammazzerebbero molti business (gente che ci mangia, artisiti che grazie ai soldi presi si dedicano solo a produrre arte)

 

io quoto. Secondo me si deve fare un po' di chiarezza sulla cosa. Come al solito la pistola da sola non è l'assassino. Chi la usa può essere un assassino.

Il p2p non è illegale. Purtroppo le major fanno credere questo. E' illegale comunque violare (perseverando, aggiungo io) il diritto d'autore.

Quindi ben vengano le multe...

Ovviamente, sarebbe più furbo per chi vende arte capire il mercato. Difficilmente la gente spende 20-30 euro per un film che vede una volta: ci sono modi alternativi (per esempio pay-tv).  Chi compra il cd non lo compra all'avventura, ma normalmente lo compra perché è un appassionato, chi scarica mp3 difficilmente comprerà comunque il cd, anche se non potrà scaricare (radio digitale potrebbe essere un'altra fonte... mtv un'altra ancora...)

Queste sono implicazioni ovvie, ma non so perché chi vende non comprende la caratteristica non simmetrica del filesharing: abbassare il filesharing non implica aumentare le vendite di cd spazzatura.

ho detto la mia  :Smile: 

ovviamente IMHO

comio

----------

## Cazzantonio

Aggiungo anche che mettere in piedi un sistema di controllo e di censura sui contenuti che passano su internet secondo una interpretazione troppo stretta del copyright mi sembra non solo esagerato o controproducente... mi sembra pericoloso!

In fondo qua stiamo parlando di qualche canzonetta e di qualche film di fronte ad un diritto ben più fondamentale che è quello della libera circolazione delle idee, dei dati, etc... 

Chi se ne frega se Britney Spears non si può più permettere la villa con piscina... chi se ne frega se le major del cinema falliscono (anzi... mi correggo... a me frega... sarei proprio contento  :Very Happy:  ). Qua è in gioco qualcosa di più importante, sia dal punto di vista dei diritti e dei principi, sia da uno puramente materiale e pragmatico.... Internet e la comunicazione sono il futuro e si basano sulla condivisione continua e su vasta scala di dati (informazione.... tutto quello che è digitalizzabile). Mettere le pastoie a questo mondo in fasce rischia solo di creare casini invece che ordine...

Io sono perfettamente daccordo con una legge che obblighi coloro che lucrano su quanto prodotto da altri (musica, film, libri, chi più ne ha più ne metta) a fornire un equo compenso agli autori medesimi. Sono totalmente contrario ad una legge che obblighi chiunque a sottostare ai ricatti dei detentori dei diritti (che nel 99% dei casi non sono gli autori stessi ma le major che poi pagano un inezia, rispetto ai guadagni, all'effettivo autore).

Penso che ove non sussista nessuno scopo di lucro non sia possibile effettuare censura alcuna sui dati che vengono scambiati tra due privati.

In linea di principio se leggo un libro, ho una memoria di ferro e lo racconto ad un mio amico parola per parola (o lo trascrivo a penna su carta) compio un illecito? E se in quel caso non compio un illecito che cambia se invece che a voce glielo spedisco via mail? e se poi non ho nemmeno questa memoria di ferro e mi tocca copiare? e se poi mi sta fatica copiare e scannerizzo? in tutti questi passaggi è cambiato solo il mezzo tecnico con cui ho compiuto la cosa... non l'azione e il risultato...

Se mi controllano il p2p non mi incazzo perché non posso più scaricare la musica a sbafo (del resto non è che sia la mia principale occupazione... anzi, penso siano anni che non scarico una canzone), mi arrabbio però perché mi impediscono di fare una cosa (condividere delle informazioni) che penso sia morale e naturale, che non danneggia nessuno ma anzi arricchisce la collettività (le informazioni condivise entrano a far parte della conoscenza collettiva)

Che non mi si venga a dire che i miei diritti a comunicare quello che mi pare e piace vengono limitati dal fatto che una major vanta i diritti su una canzone e li vuole sfruttare finché i consumatori non chiedono pietà...

----------

## Sparker

La mia "fiducia" nelle major è caduta totalmente quando un paio di anni fa hanno reimmeso sul mercato il "Live at Wembley '86" dei Queen con protezione dalla copia e prezzo maggiorato di 5 euro... (e fino ad allora si trovava ancora ovunque la versione originale senza protezione)

Possiedo TUTTI i cd dei Queen ORIGINALI e per anni ho rinviato l'acquisto del "Live at Wembley" originale causa costo: mi sono sentito veramente preso per i fondelli...

E chi scarica mp3 commette reato PENALE per difendere i "diritti" di gente del genere?!?

----------

## SilverXXX

Che brutta roba....  :Sad: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E chi scarica mp3 commette reato PENALE per difendere i "diritti" di gente del genere?!?

 

ahi......come ti capisco!

Da aggiungere che le ultime statistiche parlano di netta ripresa delle vendite di dischi (dovuta per lo più ad un abbassamento delle quote per le major).

Quando l'ho letto ero un po' stupito francamente ma poi pensandoci bene....a chi non piacerebbe avere il bel CD originale?

Cmq credo che il problema soprattutto nel caso dei diritti d'autore su musica e film sia proprio nell'esistenza stessa delle majors, ha ancora senso che esistano? Un artista non dovrebbe poter guadagnare direttamente dal suo lavoro senza passare per le majors?

La case discografiche sono nate essenzialmente per la distribuzione, a che servono oggi?

Oggi le case discografiche si intascano quasi per intero i soldi delle vendite mentre agli artisti non restano che i soldi delle tournee ( e eventuali diritti per apparizioni tv, radio...). Perchè?

A questo punto che l'artista si venda da solo via internet le sue canzoni a 5 euro a disco e poi si faccia la sua diavolo di tournee!!!

Ci sono artisti che lo fanno!

Quindi che la smettano di metterci in testa che il p2p rovina la musica. 

Certo per il cinema il discorso è diverso li servono tanti soldi per farlo il film, ma per la musica non hanno più senso le majors, incidere un disco si fa con pochissimi soldi, veramente pochi!

PS

scusate l'estremo ot di qualche post fa ma mi sono lasciato prendere dal discorso !

@Sparker

chi scarica mp3 non commette un reato penale  :Smile:  , ma amministrativo!

----------

## elBivio

cmq oggi già abbassano i toni dicendo che probabilmente tutto verrà archiviato

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53290&r=PI

"Le fonti concordano sul fatto che, non appena giungeranno i fascicoli alle Procure competenti con ogni probabilità i magistrati incaricati chiederanno l'archiviazione del procedimento, con conseguente dissequestro del materiale requisito. Non rimane che attendere gli sviluppi."

----------

## mdr5

...esprimo anche io la mia opinione (sperando che non sia troppo strampalata): partendo dal presupposto che a quasi nussuno serve pagare 30  al mese una 4MB/sec per vedere la posta e navigare su internet, non credete che se al tempo di Napster (quando c'erano qualcosa come 50 milioni di persone al mondo che scaricavano solo musica...) le major, al posto di investire miliardi in cause ed avvocati, si fossero convertite in qualcosa tipo provider (della serie mi paghi la connessione e scarichi tutte le canzoni che vuoi) avrebbero guadagnato una paccata di soldi? poi se volevi usare internet ci sarebbero stati i classici canali con connessioni a 56k che tanto per navigare bastano. Io la vedo come una sorta di flessibilità del lavoro. E poi se un ISP tipo Libero sono anni che fornisce servizi Internet senza una rete proprietaria perchè non avrebbero potuto farlo anche loro? Però onestamente non so quanto sarebbe stato praticabile questo tipo di conversione...

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## comio

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> ...esprimo anche io la mia opinione (sperando che non sia troppo strampalata): partendo dal presupposto che a quasi nussuno serve pagare 30 ï¿½ al mese una 4MB/sec per vedere la posta e navigare su internet, non credete che se al tempo di Napster (quando c'erano qualcosa come 50 milioni di persone al mondo che scaricavano solo musica...) le major, al posto di investire miliardi in cause ed avvocati, si fossero convertite in qualcosa tipo provider (della serie mi paghi la connessione e scarichi tutte le canzoni che vuoi) avrebbero guadagnato una paccata di soldi? poi se volevi usare internet ci sarebbero stati i classici canali con connessioni a 56k che tanto per navigare bastano. Io la vedo come una sorta di flessibilitï¿½ del lavoro. E poi se un ISP tipo Libero sono anni che fornisce servizi Internet senza una rete proprietaria perchï¿½ non avrebbero potuto farlo anche loro? Perï¿½ onestamente non so quanto sarebbe stato praticabile questo tipo di conversione...
> 
> Ciao a tutti.

 

itunes?

ciao

----------

## mdr5

itunes è diverso perchè io pago la connessione a telecom (o chi per esso...) e poi devo ancora pagare la canzone che scarico ad itunes. alla fine non risparmio poi molto dal comperare un cd originale (con la differenza che non ho il libretto e poi devo masterizzare le canzoni (quindi c'è anche il prezzo del cd vergine). Sarà ma a me 1 a canzone sembra una ladrata tanto quanto un cd a 20.

ciao.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> Sarà ma a me 1 a canzone sembra una ladrata tanto quanto un cd a 20

 

Senza contare che poi su quelle canzoni ci sarà un qualche tipo di protezione che complicherà ulteriormente le cose... tipo dovrai comprare un lettore apposta, installare programmini apposta e altre cose che mi tolgono il gusto di ascoltare la musica

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *mdr5 wrote:*   Sarà ma a me 1 a canzone sembra una ladrata tanto quanto un cd a 20 
> 
> Senza contare che poi su quelle canzoni ci sarà un qualche tipo di protezione che complicherà ulteriormente le cose... tipo dovrai comprare un lettore apposta, installare programmini apposta e altre cose che mi tolgono il gusto di ascoltare la musica

 

infatti....e continuo a pensare tra l'altr che quei soldi non vanno dritti dritti all'artista ma per lo più alla casa discografica che in questo caso ha solo pagato lo studio di registrazione, cosa che con gli ultimi ritrovati non è che sia chissa quale spesa!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> infatti....e continuo a pensare tra l'altr che quei soldi non vanno dritti dritti all'artista ma per lo più alla casa discografica che in questo caso ha solo pagato lo studio di registrazione, cosa che con gli ultimi ritrovati non è che sia chissa quale spesa!

 

Ehi ti sei dimenticato dei costi della pubblicità!  :Wink: 

Il concetto della pubblicità è questo: io ti volgio far conoscere un prodotto, spendo soldi per fartelo conoscere e poi te li richiedo indietro nel momento in cui lo compri.... in pratica il servizio della pubblicità lo paghi te  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mserri wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   scusate ma gli hard disk criptati saranno anche decrittabili no?
> 
> non penso che una volta che si siano portati via il tuo hd te lo rendano finché non hanno letto tutto quello che ci sta sopra no? Magari gli ci vuole qualche tempo (non ho idea di come quantificarlo) però le crittazioni si superano sempre no? 
> 
> la copia degli hard-disk viene effettuata subito, con una macchinetta specifica e di solito sotto la supervisione di testimoni.
> ...

 

Tuttavia il materiale viene reso dopo  almeno un anno in media, che e' circa -secondo me- il tempo che ci mettono prima di iniziare solo a mettere mano alla tua roba (secondo me prendono, poi la lasciano nel dimenticatoio e quando hanno 5 minuti ci mettono mano)

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   infatti....e continuo a pensare tra l'altr che quei soldi non vanno dritti dritti all'artista ma per lo più alla casa discografica che in questo caso ha solo pagato lo studio di registrazione, cosa che con gli ultimi ritrovati non è che sia chissa quale spesa! 
> 
> Ehi ti sei dimenticato dei costi della pubblicità! 
> 
> Il concetto della pubblicità è questo: io ti volgio far conoscere un prodotto, spendo soldi per fartelo conoscere e poi te li richiedo indietro nel momento in cui lo compri.... in pratica il servizio della pubblicità lo paghi te 

 

Oltre a questo fatto della pubblicita' che e' assolutamente vero, aggiungiamo che ci sono registrazioni e registrazioni, la maggioranza delle incisioni sono buone per la spazzatura perche' marciano sul fatto che la maggior parte della gente secondo loro (magari e' vero non lo so) ha sistemi di riproduzione musicale standard o mediocri, e loro registrano con sistemi mediocri. Tuttaiva finisce che il costo che tu paghi e' identico se non superiore a quelle case di nicchia che ancora registrano come dio comanda, e qui gia' ti stanno _rubando_ soldi; non di meno quando ci aggiungono i loro sistemi anti truffa te lo stanno proprio piazzando, perche' la qualita' della registrazione diventa ancora piu' scadente e inoltre il disco non e' ascoltabile su tutti i lettori (ricordando che non e' sempre vero che un lettore che non legge tutti i cd e' un cattivo lettore, potrebbe esserlo, ma ci sono anche molti lettori che per decisione di chi li produce si rifiutano di leggere alcuni tipi di supporti con certi tipi di rifrazioni)

E allora lancio un appello: se anche sul latte ultimamente posso sapere la provenienza, perche' non posso sapere con quale tipo di supporto e' stato registrato un cd, con quali accorgimenti e con quale strumentazione magari? Io giuro che mi sono sentito preso in giro diverse volte dopo aver acquistato dei cd con una incisione pessima, e pagati a prezzo pieno.

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehi ti sei dimenticato dei costi della pubblicità! 
> 
> Il concetto della pubblicità è questo: io ti volgio far conoscere un prodotto, spendo soldi per fartelo conoscere e poi te li richiedo indietro nel momento in cui lo compri.... in pratica il servizio della pubblicità lo paghi te 

 

 :Laughing: 

eh già! hai ragione.

l'anima del commercio....

l'anima de li mor%£$%£$%$%%$&$%&$&tua.....eheheh

----------

## Sparker

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Sparker
> 
> chi scarica mp3 non commette un reato penale  , ma amministrativo!

 

Eh, si, so che si ha il penale solo se si distribuiscono (upload) mp3, ma poiche' con piu' o meno tutti i programmi di filesharing il dowload implica l'upload, si cade nel penale. (O sbaglio?)

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   
> 
> @Sparker
> 
> chi scarica mp3 non commette un reato penale  , ma amministrativo! 
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

sbagli!

Si cade nel penale solo se si lucra sulla cosa, non se ridistribuisci gratuitamente. In questo caso sempre di una specie di "evasione fiscale" si tratta

----------

## Sparker

Mi sembrava (purtroppo) di non sbagliare:

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=52069

Riporto il passo essenziale:

[cite]

La normativa così modificata (Urbani Ver. 2.0) prevede le sole sanzioni amministrative per chi si limita a scaricare dalla rete contenuti protetti.

Le sanzioni diventano PENALI se l'utente invece condivide con altri utenti via Internet materiali tutelati dal diritto d'autore.

[/cite]

(ci si sporca la fedina penale ma almeno non si rischia la galera)

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Mi sembrava (purtroppo) di non sbagliare:
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=52069
> 
> Riporto il passo essenziale:
> ...

 

Allucinante!!!

Quella norma è a dir poco criminale! Il principio su cui si basa la differenza tra penale e amministrativo viene totalmente meno!!

Ma Urbani ne ha fatta una giusta?

Sono senza parole...

----------

## mserri

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Mi sembrava (purtroppo) di non sbagliare:
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=52069
> 
> Riporto il passo essenziale:
> ...

 

Ma voi sapete chi è la compagna di Urbani?

Una certa Ida Di Benedetto, attrice, regista, produttrice nonché titolare della Titania Produzioni...

Quando il sig. Urbani era al ministero, tal signora ha preso parte o come consulente artistica della Titania o come attrice, ad almeno sei film; tutti quanti finanziati dallo stato per più di otto milioni di euro!

(Fonte: Report - Rai3)

M.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *mserri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma voi sapete chi è la compagna di Urbani?
> 
> Una certa Ida Di Benedetto, attrice, regista, produttrice nonché titolare della Titania Produzioni...
> ...

 

che schifezza....  quando succedono queste cose mi vergogno di essere italiano.   mi sento preso in giro dalle istituzioni.

chissa se in qualche parte del mondo esiste una legge (leggasi democrazia) giusta....  e pensare che si tende a chiamare i paesi con leggi più semplici e meno burocrazia "terzo mondo"....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> chissa se in qualche parte del mondo esiste una legge (leggasi democrazia) giusta....  e pensare che si tende a chiamare i paesi con leggi più semplici e meno burocrazia "terzo mondo"....

 

Beh... se noi non stiamo bene ti conforterà sapere che il resto del mondo sta parecchio peggio (in media)

Quello che è interessante notare è che mentre una discreta fetta di mondo sta piano piano (con tutte le difficoltà dei vari casi) progredendo, noi stiamo regredendo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Effettivamente se uno vede la cosa in prospettiva globale noi siamo qui a combattere per il diritto di ascoltare le canzoni scaricate mentre in altre parti del globo (cito la cina come esempio più lampante) non hanno nemmeno il diritto di navigare su internet... (per non parlare del diritto di libera espressione...)

D'altra parte non è che se a noi ci tolgono diritti ne viene regalato qualcuno hai cinesi... anzi... pertanto mi sembra logico, visto che siamo cittadini Italiani e Europei, combattere per difendere i nostri diritti (e magari per guadagnarne anche qualcuno in più... giocare al risparmio è sempre perdente...).

----------

## comio

Notizia fresca:

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53432&r=PI

ciao

----------

## Lestaat

 *comio wrote:*   

> Notizia fresca:
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53432&r=PI
> 
> ciao

 

ah ecco...mi sembrava!

Si torna al discorso di prima infatti...

"è perseguibile penalmente solo chi trae profitto"

sarebbe stato davvero allucinante se non fosse stato così

----------

